# Nexus turned itself off three or four times yesterday...anyone seen this?



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone seen this? Yesterday my VZW Nexus turned itself off three or four times. I'd take it out of my pocket and find that it wouldn't wake up, appeared completely dead, had to hold the power button until the "Google" appeared and the boot up process started. Really seemed like it was completely turned off somehow.

Been running CM9 by Winner for months w/out issue, and Franco's nightly kernel #169. I'd been running 169 for a couple days w/out issue when this happened. I'm thinking more likely the kernel than the ROM, so if it happens again today I'm going to try a different Franco nightly.

Anyone else seen anything like this? Thanks...


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been on 169 since release and haven't had this problem.

Sent from my GNex: aokp b38 Franco r169


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, that's helpful. Hmmm...hope it isn't a sign of failing HW.


----------



## stumped (Jun 24, 2011)

Get your last_kmsg when it does this next time and post it.

Adb pull /proc/last_msg >> kmsg.txt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Some phones do not tolerate some kernels.

Try leankernel. IMHO it's the most stable.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Had it happen again this AM...that's on two different builds of Winner's CM9 ROM, but only on the 169 kernel, so I've dropped back to Franco's 165 nightly (change one variable at a time) to see if it recurs. If it does, then I'll try wiping data, and then another ROM. I don't think I saw this issue until i went to Franco's 169 nightly...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

stumped said:


> Get your last_kmsg when it does this next time and post it.
> 
> Adb pull /proc/last_msg >> kmsg.txt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yup - should have thought of that. Good idea.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

OK...happened again, but I was on autopilot (found out while I was on a conference call) so I accidentally flashed another kernel and then remembered I wanted to get the log.

So here it is, after the kernel flash/reboot...not sure how much that screws things up getting useful info from the kmsg file.

http://pastebin.com/xtuCHX6a


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Oops...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had a previous Galaxy Nexus reboot on me even when I was on stock, but I never had it just shut off and not turn back on like that.

I'd say without looking farther into it yet, it's an issue with either the ROM, kernel or how you have either configured. I'd probably point the blame to the kernel or how it's configured though.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, that's been my experience in the past, kernels/kernel settings are usually at the root of issues like this. I'm hoping that Stumped or someone else can look at the log I posted and shed some light. The odd part is I reverted to a kernel that I never had issues with and the problem recurred, so that may point to HW or a CM9/Kernel interaction. But I'm not seeing any other Winner ROM users posting about this issue, and a lot of them use Franco's kernels.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

[ 373.298309] Restarting Linux version 3.0.8-franco.Kernel-nightly-512GPU ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #165 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 23 22:04:17 WEST 2012

So does that seem like the time when it rebooted last on you (10:04 PM)?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

One of the best things you can do to determine if it's a hardware issue, or just your setup, you should nandroid and go back to complete stock and see if it keeps happening.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine restarted like 5 times a few days ago. I was running the latest Liquid build though with whatever kernel comes with it. Now I'm on AOKP build 37 and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the latest comments...mine is odd as it's not a restart, it's powered down and has to be started up from cold/dead. Different from reboots that I've experienced in the past when I've had issues w/kernels and such.

I'm going to wait for another occurrence. grab the log, and then wipe data and see what happens. If it recurs after that I'll flash to 4.0.4 stock/rooted and see how that goes.

Maybe my Nexus is telling me I need an SIII? ;-)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Thanks for the latest comments...mine is odd as it's not a restart, it's powered down and has to be started up from cold/dead. Different from reboots that I've experienced in the past when I've had issues w/kernels and such.
> 
> I'm going to wait for another occurrence. grab the log, and then wipe data and see what happens. If it recurs after that I'll flash to 4.0.4 stock/rooted and see how that goes.
> 
> Maybe my Nexus is telling me I need an SIII? ;-)


I really meant to say your log you posted was from almost 2 weeks ago. So if you had the problem since, it's not in that log.


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine did it several times while running paranoid Android which is cm9 based I believe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> I really meant to say your log you posted was from almost 2 weeks ago. So if you had the problem since, it's not in that log.


Yeah, I saw those dates and wondered myself...I pulled it from the location specified by Stumped, so not sure why the old dates in the log. Someone who knows more about logs than I do will have to tell me if the dates correctly "age" the log, or if I need to pull one from a different location.

Thanks for your comment, goud2002, that's the first I've heard of this from someone else...seems odd that no one has ever reported this issue on Winner's CM9 thread if this is really CM9-related.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

And OK! Happened again! Seems to take an hour or so for it to shut itself down after the last time I turned the screen off...don't have an exact timing, but I was checking for any warmth at all and checked just now and it was dead cold and turned off.

Going to wipe data and see if that has any effect.

This is so much fun! ;-)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

At worse, you could keep it hooked up to logcat on your computer or ddms and just keep it recording there until it reboots.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Another log, in case anyone is interested/has comments...

http://pastebin.com/cBYeY1uY


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

```
<br />
<br />
[ 123.538635] PVR: PVRSRVDriverShutdown(pDevice=c795c400)<br />
[ 123.538635] PVR: SysSystemPrePowerState: Entering state D3<br />
<br />
[ 123.539459] PVR: DisableSystemClocks: Disabling System Clocks<br />
```
Can't say for sure, but it looks like the GPU is causing the system to shut down, just from that. Though it could just also be shutting from something else telling the system to shut it down.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Lines 384 to 421 are the clues to what's failing. Leading from where? Not sure.

Lines 411 to 412 regarding the status of health makes no sense. Your system is reading the battery as if it were at 1%, if I'm correct, and going into emergency shutoff.

I can't say nor confirm anything to help you just yet because I haven't seen something related to this in a logcat before. I can say that this is definitely kernel-related regardless which kernel you're using.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you using the 192 slot on Franco's kernel? It caused this problem for me until I stopped using it and went back to 350.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting, thanks!

I flashed P3Droid's 4.0.4 leak zip to see if that affected this (rule out HW) and so far it hasn't gone bye-bye on me. Going to let it sit for a while. Before I flashed the stock 4.0.4 ROM it was going down on me when the screen was a asleep for as little as a minute or two. If it's misreading the battery level and thinking it was lower than the actual level, that makes sense, as the battery was getting lower (still well over 70%, though).

I was using Franco's kernels with stock settings, and I believe stock is 384 minimum, so that doesn't seem to be the issue.

Swagger - did you mean to say is is definitely *not* kernel related, or definitely *is* kernel related? Your sentence almost reads like the "not" went missing accidentally.


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Big Brother

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like I may have fixed it.

Rolled back to 4.0.4 stock rooted, no issues.

Installed Winners CM9 again (earlier build), and Franco kernel, and haven't had the issue repeat yet...fingers crossed.

Will update to the latest build and see what happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Interesting, thanks!
> 
> I flashed P3Droid's 4.0.4 leak zip to see if that affected this (rule out HW) and so far it hasn't gone bye-bye on me. Going to let it sit for a while. Before I flashed the stock 4.0.4 ROM it was going down on me when the screen was a asleep for as little as a minute or two. If it's misreading the battery level and thinking it was lower than the actual level, that makes sense, as the battery was getting lower (still well over 70%, though).
> 
> ...


Yeah I mean it is kernel related and possibly you using the 192 slot as suggested. Which didn't play nice with the 4.0.4 leak. So... somehow it was reading your battery wrong and causing the software to shut down for a reset and the kernel also had a part in causing whatever to fail. At least it wasn't hardware problems. You just needed a super clean wipe and get on the official 4.0.4.

Remember we had problems with our D2's using GB ROMs and Froyo kernel and similar problems on ICS using GB kernel? We had unofficial stuff... raw systems. There were a lot of issues till it got ironed out and the inits finally playing nice. Its similar to what you were facing on leaks for the GNex. Any leaks is bound to have issues one way or another till we are on an official updated software.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks again. It does look like the problem is gone, now. I'm back on the current CM9 from winner, and Franco's current nightly.

Minimum CPU had been set to 384 according to Franco's kernel app settings throughout all of this, so that part is odd, but I'm just happy my phone isn't doing the ostrich act any more! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Spoke too soon, happened again.







Flashing back to stock rooted 4.0.4 and will run that all day/night or until I get another occurrence, whichever occurs first.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Lets hope this turns into a nice community.


If you have a chance or some time, hook it up to the PC with adb enabled and run a logcat like one person mentioned. Don't cut it off once it happens. Keep it running after it happens and when it does it again reboot the phone and then cut it off. Paste it here and one of us can look through it. I'll get on the same ROM as you and same settings and run a logcat on mine. That way I can compare a few things that looked suspicious on your previous logcat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks...I ran it all day on 4.0.4 rooted/stock GNexus ICS kernel and had zero issues.

Just flashed CM9 again, but kept the stock kernel (so basically stock CM9, though Winner does add some additional cherry picks/patches). Going to see how that runs. Should at least confirm if it's the Franco kernel/CM9 combo or not.

I may be able to get home where I can connect and do a continuous logcat, I'll try that and post it if I can.

Onward...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Zero issues since yesterday when I went to Winner's CM9 and stock kernel...so something w/my setup/phone and Franco's kernel appears to the root of my problems.


----------



## defrost (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been plagued with this issue as well. It actually started when I was still stock. I have tried several roms and kernals, even got vzw to send me a new one, and I still have this issue. It is not as bad now, but still occurs a few times per week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting, thanks. Until this just started happening recently I had never experienced it even one time.

I've updated my ROM with the latest Franco kernel and over the past couple of hours haven't had a recurrence yet. Will run w/Franco's the rest of the day/evening and see what happens. Running the kernel w/stock settings.


----------

